# Rear window channel



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Is the channel that the rear glass lays down in (on outside) reproduced?

I know if you bought a new roof skin, 2 full quarter panels and rear filler that would fix it but, thats out of the question. Someone told me they reproduced that part for the camaros so I was hoping to find a set for the 70 GTO.


----------

